# 10 Bad-Ass Kegerator Builds and Installs



## pommiebloke (30/1/14)

http://www.kegerators.com/blog/2014/01/28/10-bad-ass-kegerator-builds-and-installs/


----------



## joshF (30/1/14)

Unless my eyes deceive me, that picture with the TV is probably the worst design ever. The font is in the line of sight so you can't see the TV properly, and god help you if you turn on Sunrise or the Today show at 7am and there's a beautiful shiny beer tap staring back at you....... Spells disaster :lol:


----------



## Natdene (31/1/14)

The font made out of pipe fittings is a good idea


----------



## mckenry (31/1/14)

Whilst pretty good, I've seen better on here.


----------



## stakka82 (31/1/14)

Fire pit FTW


----------



## Edak (31/1/14)

I think many of those designs are lacking, a couple of pretty ones but as mckenry said, there's many better on here.


----------



## SmallFry (31/1/14)

Isn't #9 just a kegerator sitting in a kitchen?

Edit: Damn you #autocorrect


----------



## Nibbo (31/1/14)

I liked the last one. The fire pit design. But it does look like the font was an after thought and they just slapped it anywhere they could. But then again, they own it and I don't so sucks to be me.


----------



## Amber Fluid (31/1/14)

To be honest I think AHB members can easily put together a list of 10 kick arse systems that would kick these arses, anything from portables to bars to man caves and the old faithful chestys.

One of my personal favourites would have to be Don Bourke's... now that's a kick arse :icon_drool2:


----------



## donburke (1/2/14)

Amber Fluid said:


> To be honest I think AHB members can easily put together a list of 10 kick arse systems that would kick these arses, anything from portables to bars to man caves and the old faithful chestys.
> 
> One of my personal favourites would have to be Don Bourke's... now that's a kick arse :icon_drool2:


Ahhh now i'm blushing


----------

